# Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€



## Wolff2310 (17. August 2017)

*Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Hallo liebe Community,

meine Schwester ist auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laptop und da habe ich mir gedacht, bevor ich das ganze Netz durchsuche, frage ich euch, da von euch sicher jemand was passendes hat.

Dabei auch gerne Links schicken.
Intel Prozessor erwünscht (Haus voller Intel-Fans)

Grüße
Wolff


----------



## GeilerGelber31 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Ein bisschen mehr Infos wären ganz gut. 
Wofür möchte deine Schwester den Laptop denn hauptsächlich benutzen?


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Was soll damit gemacht werden?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Wofür denn genau? 

Bei dem Budget würde ich prinzipiell hochwertige Leasingrückläufer empfehlen, auch wenn die 2-3 Jahre alt sind wird man damit meist glücklicher als mit einem neuen Low-Budget Gerät.

Aber so ohne weitere Infos ist es schwierig genaueres zu sagen.


----------



## Wolff2310 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Okay leute, sorry erstmal für die Low Info.

Sie will es zum Arbeiten (Office, Browser, etc. hauptsächlich) benutzen aber auch für kleinere Spielchen (Minecraft z.b.)

Danke schonmal für die vielen Antworten!!!

Edit: 16 Zoll aufwärts ist alles okay.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Gibts noch mehr? Irgendwelche Wünsche bezüglich der Größe zum Beispiel?


----------



## amdahl (18. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*



> Edit: 16 Zoll aufwärts ist alles okay.


16-Zöller gibt es derzeit nicht. Darüber sind 17-Zöller die wegen Größe und Gewicht den Schreibtisch eher nicht verlassen. Sicher dass der Laptop hauptsächlich stationär benutzt werden soll? Oder hast du einfach mal irgend eine Zahl in den Raum geworfen?
Hinzu kommt dass 17-Zöller verglichen mit ähnlich ausgestatteten kleineren Notebooks teurer sind. 350€ bei brauchbarer Ausstattung halte ich da für unrealistisch.


----------



## Wolff2310 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Kleiner ist auch okay, am wichtigsten ist ihr der Preis und, dass er relativ gut Leistung hat


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

15,6" ist normalerweise optimal und mit Nummernblock ausgestattet.


----------



## Wolff2310 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*



DKK007 schrieb:


> 15,6" ist normalerweise optimal und mit Nummernblock ausgestattet.



Das hört sich super an, also 15,6"


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Sollte ausreichen: ASUS VivoBook Max X541UA-GQ1569D schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Allerdings werden bei ASUS nur für Win10 Treiber angeboten. Ein Downgrade auf Win7 wäre damit nicht möglich.


----------



## commodore128d (18. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Ein gebrauchtes Thinkpad?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (21. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Wenn es neu sein soll:
ASUS ASUSPRO Light P541UA-GQ1532 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten macht man in der Preisklasse bei den genannten gebrauchten Leasing-Rückläufern auch nichts verkehrt. Meistens findet man da HP Elitebooks, Lenovo Thinkpads und Dell Latitudes. Die Qualität dieser Modelle ist halt um einiges besser als bei den günstigsten Neu-Geräten.


----------



## commodore128d (22. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Falls 14 Zoll auch in Ordnung sind, würd ich mir die Thinkpads ab T430 mal ansehen. 
Beispielsweise sowas hier. Lenovo T440p Intel i5-4300M 2x2,6GHz Intel HD 4600 8GB 128GB SSD FP CAM W10P  | eBay


----------



## Wolff2310 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Danke leute also ich wäre eher für einen Ruckläufer allein der Leistung wegen. Sorry dass ich erst so spät antworte aber wir waren im Urlaub


----------



## amdahl (23. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Dann könnte ein T540p ganz gut passen. Da gibts zuhauf Angebote in jeder erdenklichen Ausstattung und Zustand. Hier nur ein Beispiel. Ich würde empfehlen bei der Ausstattung auf ein FullHD Panel zu achten. SSD, RAM und selbst den Prozessor kann man hier auch als mutiger als Laie selbst aufrüsten. Beim Display hingegen tun sich viele schwer und 1366x768 ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß bei 15".
Lenovo ThinkPad T540p Core i3-4000M 2,4GHz 4Gb 500Gb Win7 15,6``1920x1080 Cam


----------



## Wolff2310 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Hehe Laie bin ich nicht, da kannste schischer sein
Aber ja da hast du recht!


----------



## Wolff2310 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

So hallo Freunde,

Ich habe jetzt nochmal mit meiner Schwester geredet. Sie will was flaches, leichtes. Eben wie ein HP Elitebook. Ich habe mal 3 herausgesucht und würde mich über eine Meinung freuen.

1. Bot Check

2.  Bot Check

3. Bot Check

Welchen von denen würdet ihr am ehesten empfehlen? Oder einen ganz anderen? Er soll als Office gerät an der Uni genutzt werden und auch für kleine Spiele wie Minecraft  ausreichen. 
SSD ist auch wichtig und die heute üblichen 8GB RAM.

Grüße Wolff


----------



## amdahl (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Die 500€ für das erste Angebot sind Abzocke: Suchergebnis fur folio | Delwi IT-Remarketing GmbH
Ein ULV-Prozessor dritter Generation käme mir persönlich nicht unter. Die waren schon noch etwas lahm. Auch wäre mir die Auflösung zu niedrig.

Weitere Angebote: Suchergebnis fur HP Elitebook 840 | Delwi IT-Remarketing GmbH

Amazon ist einfach nicht der richtige Platz um gebrauchte Notebbooks zu kaufen, es sei denn man will 30-50% mehr bezahlen als marktüblich.


----------



## Wolff2310 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Okay danke für die Warnung. 
Wie wäre es mit dem hier?

HP Elitebook 840 i5 4300U 1,9GHz 8GB 256GB SSD 14" UMTS Win 7 Pro 1600x900 WebCam | Intel Core i5 | Intel | Notebook | Delwi IT-Remarketing GmbH

Edit: Welchen Notebook Prozessor würdet ihr empfehlen? Hab bei Notebooks null Ahnung

Grüße


----------



## amdahl (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Der ist einwandfrei für den Preis. Genau den hatte ich auch schon einem Kollegen rausgesucht der sich aber weiterhin ziert zuzuschlagen.


----------



## Wolff2310 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Haha okay passt danke. Dann werde ich den gleich mit meiner Schwester bestellen. Wie siehts mit der CPU aus? Ist die fit genug?

Edit: Oh mann der ist ihr "zu dick"... Frauen...

Hättest du noch einen dünneren auf Lager?

Wie gesagt er kann bis 500€ kosten, der Name des Threads ist nicht mehr aktuell XD

Grüße


----------



## amdahl (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Habe eine nahezu identische in meinem Laptop und kann mich nicht beklagen. Für alltägliche Aufgaben wie du sie nennst mehr als ausreichend. Und dazu eben schön sparsam.


----------



## Wolff2310 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Hm okay also ein I5 4300U ist also i.O. 

Wie ist dieses Asus Modell hier? ist halt schön flach.

Asus ZenBook UX31A Intel Core i5 3317U bis zu 2,6GHz 8GB 256GB 13,3" Display Windows 10 Pro Tasche | Intel Core i5 | Intel | Notebook | Delwi IT-Remarketing GmbH


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Grundsätzlich sind die Zenbooks von Asus durchaus empfehlenswert und die Ausstattung des von dir vorgeschlagenen Gerätes mit Full HD Display, SSD und 8 GB RAM ist auch in Ordnung.
Deine Schwester hätte ja auch gern ein möglichst dünnes Gerät. Von daher: OK.

Ich möchte nur einwerfen, dass bei vielen Ultrabooks die Akkus oft fest verbaut sind und wenn der Akku dann recht lahm und verbraucht ist, ärgert man sich an der Uni. Daher würde ich nach einem Gerät mit wechselbarem Akku suchen, z.B. das HP Probook 6470b:
HP Probook 6470b 1600x900 Core i5-3320M 2.6GHz 8GB 128GB SSD Win 7 Webcam Laptop  | eBay

Aber solche Geräte sind halt etwas dicker/massiver gebaut.


----------



## Wolff2310 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Sodele, hat sich jetzt erledigt. Habe den Laptop gekauft, sie ist sehr zufrieden. Danke nochmal für die ganzen Tipps und Anregungen!


----------



## amdahl (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Welcher wurde es denn?


----------



## Wolff2310 (1. März 2018)

*AW: Laptop / Notebook für ca. 300-350€*

Es wurde dieser hier:

HP Elitebook 840 i5 4300U 1,9GHz 8GB 256GB SSD 14" UMTS Win 7 Pro 1600x900 WebCam | Intel Core i5 | Intel | Notebook | Delwi IT-Remarketing GmbH

Hab ihn für 280€ als Leasingrückläufer ergattert.

Wirklich super das Teil - einfach nochmal danke

Grüße


----------

